# The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I enjoy doing playful things with language. I love blending two distinct words to create a new word. If I'm laughing out loud when I'm writing then I know I've hit the mark. Quoting a recent review of my novel, _*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters * _ "The author nails a brilliant tongue-in-cheek spin on the Lewis Carroll classic. Barbara Silkstone cleverly entwined the memorable highlights of Alice in Wonderland into a modern day mystery/comedy. The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters kept me giggling at situations that normally aren't laughable. The heroine, Miami real estate broker, Alice Harte, is caught between her thug boss, Leslie Archer, and an angry mobster, Marc Hare, intent on exacting revenge for the beheading of his brother. Archer's wife, Maris, is quite a character herself surviving on white wine and diet biscuits; she adds another slice of anxiety to Alice's dire situation. Then there's Nigel, a British charmer who may be the happily-ever-after man of Alice's dreams. A whodunit with twists and turns coupled with quick witted humor. The story stands alone in the unlikely event the reader doesn't know the original. No doubt in my mind, this hilarious adventure would make a fun movie! A must read for anyone who needs a hearty laugh." Becky Nelson-Littrell for Chick Lit Club


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Barbara, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Secret Diary is already very popular. Download a sample of Barbara's book and see for yourself.

As a UK person I find the whole idea of playing with language really funny - wish I could do it .


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Ali, Thank you for the compliment. I'm still weak in the knees from finishing The Girl on the Swing. Your book is THE most riveting book I've read in a long, long time. 
Barbara


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters * ~ only 99 cents

*A murder by beheading sends Alice Harte, reluctant real estate broker for thugs, running into the arms of Nigel Channing, a charming British con man... who may or may not be married. *

_This excerpt is from their first night together. They are in a mini-castle somewhere in the south of England..._

I slipped into the marble bathroom and took out my bag of tricks. I slathered on the most expensive of fixings designed to make me appear dewy and freshly scrubbed. Half an hour later I emerged from the bathroom. Being seen as natural can take a long time. I was wearing my new ivory satin Victoria Secret bias cut negligee and a smile.

Nigel lay in the bed, his eyes two big blue eggs above the cream colored sheets. I scrambled under the covers and slid my legs down along his.

"Ouch." I yelped and jumped from the covers, afraid I had been attacked by some exotic animal.

"What is it? Is it something alive?" He scrambled from the bed, terrified.

This was the first of many quirks I would learn about my lover. Lessons are part of relationships aren't they? I pasted a band-aid on the four-inch scratch on my right leg. I would have to politely tell him about cutting those toe nails. They were as large as Wilkinson's swords and twice as sharp.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I just finished this book recently and loved it.  Very funny and excellent writing!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Barbara! Are you really giving it away for so little?


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Ali, Thank you for the compliment. I wanted as many folks as possible to meet Alice and her Secret Diary before Wendy shows up with her Lost Boys. Sales have been fantastic at the 99 cent price. The more happy Kindle readers, the better for Thugs Bunny. Maybe he won't lose his head.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Now that's a deal!


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

You wicked, wicked lady, Barbara.  Now I have to buy your book since you're practically giving it away.  I have no more excuses left.    Heck, I even told all my friends...uh, my one friend...okay, so she's my sister...about your book.  But she might buy it, so that could be two more sales for you.    

Here's something to boggle the imagination--Thugs bunny and em snuggling up together.  Can't you just see it?  She would probably tickle his tummy, scratch him behind his ears, and ask him how he got such a mean-sounding name.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee, That's just why I did it. To be mean. 

Hey... maybe if Thugs Bunny had someone to cuddle with like em... he'd be nicer. We could try it!


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Good grief. What a serious thread going here. 

Barbara, you mention that your book stands alone for those that might not be familiar with the original Alice book and I have to tell, I'm a long past my childhood, I remember very, very little from Alice, and I thoroughly enjoyed your book. You have a terrific talent and I'd definitely read another Alice book if she gets caught up in another adventure.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

MH,
Alice is exhausted from her adventure with the White Rabbit. She's chillin'. 
Wendy's next up. She's got her hands full dealing with Peter and the Lost Boys. She shares Alice's sarcastic wit. They grew up in the same neighborhood in Miami.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm. I wish I had grown up in that neighborhood. Might have been good for me.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

MH, That neighborhood in Miami might have taken the "cool" from your wonderful characters.  I've enjoyed The Yemen Connection recently. Your team of CIA agents don't need any more sarcasm. They're perfect they way they are.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

How far are you into Wendy and the Lost Boys? Can we expect it out this year?


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Hey... maybe if Thugs Bunny had someone to cuddle with like em... he'd be nicer. We could try it!


Maybe if you tried replacing his dark glasses with rose-colored ones? Em has a pair she can give him. They're too cool-looking for her, she's decided. Of course, they have a little line of sparkly crystals along the top rim.... If Thugs Bunny wore them, he would probably start flouncing when he walked. But I guarantee you that he would not look intimidating any more.

P.S. From em to Thugs Bunny:


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, Thanks for asking about Wendy. I love deadlines. So I made a date with my formatter for June. Wendy and I spend long nights battling the pirates and looking for Peter (Pan)

I posted the first page of _*Wendy & the Lost Boys*_ on my blog. I've had some very funny and enthusiastic comments.
http://barbswire-ebooksandmore.blogspot.com

So... Wendy should be on Kindle in June. 
I just have to stop laughing at her long enough to finish.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee,
I didn't get to reply to you right away. I had to check with Thugs Bunny on the rose-colored glasses. He said to send them along. He'll give it a shot. Not sure what that meant. Thanks to Em for thinking of them.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Good morning!
I just posted an excerpt from The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters
on my blog for Sample Sunday

"Alice's Day in Court" 
join her as she takes on a team of nasty lawyers while stuck to her own pantyhose. 

Here's the link:

http://barbswire-ebooksandmore.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I had to dig up this old thread to say that I LOVED this book!!  Alice was a trip and I was laughing out loud numerous times.  One of my favorites was the pantyhose and the long toenails on "someone" (don't want to say too much!).  Anyone who likes funny chick-lit will love this book    I'll be posting a review on Amazon as well.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Bunny Hugger,
Thank you! Your words are music to my ears.

I so appreciate you taking the time to share your laughter. 
I'm working on _*Wendy & the Lost Boys*_ right now. (Peter Pan)
I hope to release it early this summer.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Bunny Hugger, Thank you for the great 5 star review on my Kindle page.
Alice is thrilled. 
I'm so happy I was able to make you laugh.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Bunny Hugger, Thank you for the great 5 star review on my Kindle page.
> Alice is thrilled.
> I'm so happy I was able to make you laugh.


I was happy to leave the review, I honestly loved the story that much 

Can't wait for Wendy & the Lost Boys!


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

A secret diary, huh?  Hope there's nothing in there that will make me blush!


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

It sounds fun. My list is getting backed up, but I'll take a look.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Patrick, Thanks for your concern. You're more likely to turn red from laughing rather than blushing.
Think ... _*My Cousin Vinny * _ meets _*A Fish Called Wanda.*_
Happy reading and writing.
Hugs,


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Michael,
Thank you for taking a look. I hope Alice's quirky secrets tempt you.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranked 334 on amazon kindle.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, Thank you for mentioning _The Secret Diaryof Alice in Wonderland's_ ranking. 
She's been doing a happy dance for hours. I can't slow her down. She's loving all these sales.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks to The Frugal eReader - *The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland* made it to number 78 in Mysteries/Women Sleuths yesterday.
Hugs from the Thugs Bunny and Alice.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Good Morning!_* The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland*_ is on Daily Cheap Reads this morning!
Happy Monday!
Hugs,
Barbara and the Thugs Bunny


----------



## jenwylie (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome read!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Jen, Thank you. Alice has happily received 33  five star reviews.
For anyone who enjoys the early Stephanie Plum novels... The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters is a perfect fit. 

Have a great week!
Barbara


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a fun interview today on Linda Prather's blog. She confessed to her fear of my chubby bunny and awarded me with a middle initial. I am now Barbara "E" Silkstone. I think it's the latest thing in goodie-bags. When you appear on an interview blog, the blogger can give you an initial. Any one of 26 letters. It's cool.  

If you're looking for Linda's blog... her full name is Linda S Prather. I wonder who gave her the "S"...?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

For anyone who hasn't read Barbara's interview, you have to check it out. It's not your typical author interview.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Linda.
Today I'm on Kindle in the Wind on FB.
This is so much fun!
Happy weekend, all!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, Barbara - I saw you on Kindle in the Wind.  You're getting some NICE reviews!


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice reviews. Nice rankings. Congratulations!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, Karen,
Thank you both. The Thugs Bunny loves those nice reviews.
You both are doing quite well with your books.
Here's a ball of Florida sunshine.... heads up! Good catch!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome cover.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thunder...
Thank you!
I've had dozens of requests for t-shirts with the book cover on it. I'm negotiating right now with the Thugs Bunny to use his image.
He wants an 80/20 split. Since I created him I think he's entitled to no more than 50%. 

But thank you for the comment.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_ is featured on Bargain eBooks today!http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just bought this book, Barbara, and I can't wait to read it!!!

Sounds like a real hoot!!!

Congrats on your success!!!

And boy, I can't wait on your Wendy and The Lost Boys (from Peter Pan)...

I was Wendy in a stage production of the show, and we even used the actual rigging people who flew Sandy Duncan when she was Peter Pan...OMG those flying harnesses are killers!  I was bruised for three weeks!!!  But darn it was fantabulous fun!!!  Still catch myself singing the "I'm Flying" song sometimes!!!  The crew only ran me into one set-wall and staircase...so that wasn't bad...LOL!!!

Anyhoo...these books sound beyond terrific!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DD,
I looked at your picture and you are absolutley perfect for Wendy!  What great casting.
Then when I read about the Sandy Duncan rigging... you gave me goosebumps. I love that you are reading my Alice and will read Wendy and you were flying in the actual Sandy Duncan rigging. 

I think I have arrived. 
I can fly... I can fly...


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DD,
> I looked at your picture and you are absolutley perfect for Wendy! What great casting.
> Then when I read about the Sandy Duncan rigging... you gave me goosebumps. I love that you are reading my Alice and will read Wendy and you were flying in the actual Sandy Duncan rigging.
> 
> ...


You're a hoot, Barbara!!!

And your Alice is next in my Kindle Queue!!! Can't wait to read it tonight while comfy in my chair - with a cocktail, Keurig-Kup, or cocoa close by.

Nothin' beats the 5 K sounds: a fabulous Kindle story, a cocktail, a Keurig Kup or cocoa, and a comfy chair!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DD,
I had to share your story with my FB friends and on my blog. I thought it awesome that you got to use the "Sandy Duncan" harness to play Wendy. I had to cover up the harness-bit for one of my fans. She was a bit saddened to think that Wendy needs a harness. I told her only Sandy Duncan needed a harness. Wendy still uses pixie dust. I think she felt better after I reassured her.

What is a Keurig-Kup? I know what a cocktail is and I've heard of cocoa.

Enjoy Alice.
Have a great evening!
Barbara


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DD,
> I had to share your story with my FB friends and on my blog. I thought it awesome that you got to use the "Sandy Duncan" harness to play Wendy. I had to cover up the harness-bit for one of my fans. She was a bit saddened to think that Wendy needs a harness. I told her only Sandy Duncan needed a harness. Wendy still uses pixie dust. I think she felt better after I reassured her.
> 
> What is a Keurig-Kup? I know what a cocktail is and I've heard of cocoa.
> ...


LOL on your having to cover-up the Wendy harness...too funny!!!

What's the link to your blog post?! I'd luuvv to follow your posts!!!

And I sent you a FB Friend Request too!!!

Oh, the Keurig is a fabulous coffee maker that you just pop in these little single-serving K-Kups (that's the Keurig name for 'em)...that way you can have a cup of say Kona followed by Espresso followed by cocoa or hot cider with brandy (my fave cocktail) or whatever else you'd like!!! Fabulous machine!!! And it makes your cup with just a push of a button!!! It's truly a writer's best friend and is fabulous to make then curl up with your Kindle on a comfy couch.

Btw, I'm blogging tomorrow at my grog The Naked Hero http://thenakedhero.com about discovering your fabulous book as one of my fave new reads!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DD,
Your blog is really cool. I love the concept.
Thank you for blogging about me... I hope it's all good. 
My blog is
http://barbswire-ebooksandmore.blogspot.com/

I also co-blog with LC Evans and Karen Cantwell on:
http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/ - Sit Down Comedy

Have a great evening. Alice sends her best. The thug bunny is snarling but I can tell underneath it, he's quite happy. 
Barbara


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DD,
> Your blog is really cool. I love the concept.
> Thank you for blogging about me... I hope it's all good.
> My blog is
> ...


Thanks for the kudos on my blogs, Barbara!

And I must say, I just read yours...and not only did I reveal in the comments that yes, I am your new fan of Wendy flying harness fame, but I also laughed so damn hard at the excerpt from your Wendy and The Lost Boys book that I ended up with coffee up my nose and on my screen!!!

You are my new, go-to humorous-read queen...between you character's Viagra issues and Karen Cantwell's Take the Monkeys and Run Irritable Bowel Syndrome drama, I can no longer drink and read at the same time...although, I'm toasting y'all between chapters by raising my martini glass and/or coffee mug!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DD,
Thank you for the compliments and the follow. We should have great fun in the near future.

BTW,
I find multi-tasking to be greatly over-rated. I don't read and eat at the same time... learned that lesson awhile back. I never could do the walk-and-chew-gum thing. I'm a minimalist by nature. One thing at a time.
Now... where was I?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

DD, I'm with you on Barbara's humor. Did you know she just updated her cover for Alice? It looks terrific! That bunny really stands out now.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just bought. Love alternate takes on classic or any other common story. The what ifs are always fascinating. My wife & I do this when watching tv. Lol. Giving characters backstories or developing side stories.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Linda, Thank you so much for mentioning my touch of purple cover. The thugs bunny's been asking me to colorize his life.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Linda, Thank you so much for mentioning my touch of purple cover. The thugs bunny's been asking me to colorize his life.


Ooo...thugs bunny is definitely wearing his new color job with gusto! Well done, Barbara!!!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a fun book - and especially now that Thugs is carrying some color.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkeyluis, 
I hope you enjoy Alice's Secret Diary. I'm in total agreement on enjoying alternate takes on classics.
They are as much fun to write as they are to read.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I wanted to thank DD Scott for her fun 5 star review of The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters. 
That makes 35 / 5 stars for Alice. I love the funny energy of Ms.Scott's review posted yesterday:

*What a Stitch of a Fabulous Read!*

I'm tellin' y'all...this is a must-read!!!

If you're into complete, LMAO books...this is the most brilliant of gems to add to your collection.

So can't wait for Barbara's next book!!!

P.S. In the mean time, do not attempt to drink while reading...wait 'til between chapters. Otherwise, you'll be snorting and/or wearing your beverage of choice!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love this book. It recently got a cover update, which is not showing here yet, but it looks great. Congrats on the awesome review, Barbara.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> I wanted to thank DD Scott for her fun 5 star review of The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters.
> That makes 35 / 5 stars for Alice. I love the funny energy of Ms.Scott's review posted yesterday:
> 
> *What a Stitch of a Fabulous Read!*
> ...


You are sooo very welcome, Barbara!

And thank you for the fabulous read!

I laugh a ton...so the fact I LMAO at your book means you're truly, very very freakin' funny!

And since tomorrow, I turn the big 4-0...any help I can get with laughing my rear-end off and down a few pants sizes...I'm alllll into that!!!

Can't wait for your next book!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeDee, I love it. Now I'm a diet plan. I help folks laugh their tushies off. From love investigator to a diet guru.

BTW: I'm featured on 4 Stars and UP, today ... books recommended by Kindle Readers. Happy Dance!
http://www.fourstarsandup.com/


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DeeDee, I love it. Now I'm a diet plan. I help folks laugh their tushies off. From love investigator to a diet guru.
> 
> BTW: I'm featured on 4 Stars and UP, today ... books recommended by Kindle Readers. Happy Dance!
> http://www.fourstarsandup.com/


Squeee!!! Now there's a fabulous new platform for you, Barbara...love investigator turned diet guru...

Who better knows your flavor for desire...feels great and less filling...you can have your cake and - oh, that's a wee bit raunchy...weight "watchers" (get it...investigators watch...LOL!)...slim and fast...quick and trim...

Oh this is just a hoot!!!

And congrats on your Four Stars and Up Feature!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeDee,
Thank you! And thank _*4 Stars and Up*_ for that wonderful post. 
The chubby bunny is quite proud of himself.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm in love with
*Four Stars and Up
Kindle Books Loved by Readers*

http://www.fourstarsandup.com/

Thank you for naming _*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_ as one of your recent most loved.
Your site is a great place to find great Kindle reads.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

You and that chubby rabbit are awesome! (Wait, did that come out right?)


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Suzanne,
It came out perfect!
Thank you. 
The bunny and I loved reading Vestal Virgin as much as Dating My Vibrator. You are one funny lady.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbara ---

Sooo looking forward to you - and Thugs Bunny too - being my guests tomorrow at *The WG2E* !!!

Talk about flyin' high!!!

See y'all tomorrow!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DD,
The chubby bunny and I are going to bed early so we can be bright and crackin' for our WG2E interview tomorrow.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> DD,
> The chubby bunny and I are going to bed early so we can be bright and crackin' for our WG2E interview tomorrow.


And what a flyin' high time we had with you at The WG2E, Barbara!!!

Thanks tons for being my Guest!

Here's the scoop in case some of you missed it:

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-barbara-silkstone*


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Great interview!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy Tuesday, Barbara!

Can you give us a guesstimate as to when your WENDY AND THE LOST BOYS will be out?

I'm savin' up my Pixie Dust and dusting off my flying harness...

Sooo looking forward to this book!


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the title, so will look further-- thanks.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeDee,
Wendy is flying high. I'm beating my own deadline. She's going to the beta readers at the end of the week.
She may be out there before June. So start sprinkling that pixie dust. Have you got enough to go around?
Remember to add Easy Rider. 

Hey... we could be our own motorcycle gang except we'd be flying...        time to rethink that idea. Hmn..


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

The 10 Most Popular Frugal Finds for March - 
_*The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters*_ is #5

Happy Sunday!
http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/04/02/the-10-most-popular-frugal-finds-for-march/


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW! You're showing up everywhere. Congratulations. Well deserved for sure.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yippee... Happy first day of May. What a great start. I just broke my all time sales record. Alice and the Thugs Bunny are thrilled.
When the next book in my criminally funny fables series comes out in June... _*Wendy & the Lost Boys*_.... Alice and Wendy can share a happy dance.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Yup, when I rubbed the sleep out of my eyes this morning and saw the great spread you got on Kindle Nation, I knew you were going to have a terrific day.  Congratulations!

Dana Taylor


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Dana,
Thank you. This has been a lovely day. So exciting.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

YAY! Now TONS of people will read it and laugh their tooshies off!  

And I can't wait for Wendy and the Lost Boys, Barbara!

Karen


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Karen, Thank you. It's been a great sales day. I feel as if Alice is getting the room warmed up for Wendy. Like the opening act for _Wendy & the Lost Boys!_


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! Very exciting.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Scott. It was a great way to start the month. Wishing you all tons of sales and new fans!
Barb


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Great news, Barb. I'm glad things are going so well for you.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Lee,
Thank you so much. I love your little bunny. You do the neatest things ... You wonderful blognot you.
Yes... dear Alice has come a long way. She's eager to pass the baton to Wendy & the Lost Boys.

How's the Boomers doing?
Barbara


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Yippee... Happy first day of May. What a great start. I just broke my all time sales record. Alice and the Thugs Bunny are thrilled.
> When the next book in my criminally funny fables series comes out in June... _*Wendy & the Lost Boys*_.... Alice and Wendy can share a happy dance.
> 
> Woo hoo!


That's awesome, Barbara. Do you have a sneak peak for the cover of Wendy and the Lost Boys? I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Manley,
Thank you for asking. Nothing could ever beat your goat. (huh... that didn't sound right)
We're not done tweaking the cover for Wendy. Let me see if I can post it. I'm awful at this techie stuff.

Nope... I'm hopeless. 
She's a sexy blonde in a pirate hat. You'll have to use your imagination. Oh.. oh...

Barbara


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Yippee... Happy first day of May. What a great start. I just broke my all time sales record. Alice and the Thugs Bunny are thrilled.
> When the next book in my criminally funny fables series comes out in June... _*Wendy & the Lost Boys*_.... Alice and Wendy can share a happy dance.
> 
> Woo hoo!


Ohhh yeahhh!!! I'm doin' the WooHoo Thugs Bunny dance with ya, Barbara!!!

Terrific news!!!

You Go, Girl!!!

And wow...I sooo can't wait for the Wendy book!!!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

DeeDee,
Thank you. You are flying high. Keep up the great work. I love all your venues... you keep Kindle authors supplied with all the news. 
Thugs Bunny Dance... wiggle, wiggle.


----------



## Lee Sinclair (Dec 19, 2010)

Pillow fight!!! Heeheeheeheeheeeeeee








Sometimes you just gotta take a break or


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters received its 50th review today. 37 - five stars. 
Overall Rating: 4 ¾ Stars 
Plot/Storyline: 5 Stars 

There is a saying that there are no new stories, only new ways to tell old stories. Ms. Silkstone took the original Alice in Wonderland, and deftly wove it into something uniquely her own. Throughout this story there are continual references to the original, as the main character is enamored with AIW. Alice tells her story as a series of diary entries (instead of chapters) as her life falls apart. 

This book was a fun, fast paced read and almost as strange as the original AIW, in a good way. Her trans-Atlantic relationship with Nigel keeps her hoping for a HEA, but Nigel has many strange people and things going on in his life too. 
The climactic scenes in the courtroom were fascinating. The many threads of the story pulled together at the end came together smoothly and I really enjoyed it. I loved watching the courtroom scenes play out. Ohhh the dirty little secrets all coming to light and taking out the bad guys one by one... great! 

Characters: 4 Stars 
I really enjoyed the cast of characters. 
Alice's boss Leslie is a frightening sleezeball. 
His wife Maris is an amalgamated combination of neurosis, scheming, vindictiveness, and loneliness. Any woman willing to pee in her ex's cologne bottle is .. just wow! 
Alice's romantic interest Nigel turns out to be a rather inept conman juggling multiple relationships. 
Nigel's ex-wife is psychotic & deranged.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

YAY! Hugs all around.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott,
Thank you. A giant group hug for ALL Kindle authors at the end of a long week.
Alice is patiently waiting for the next book in the series... *Wendy & the Lost Boys* are polishing their wings, getting ready to fly in and land on Kindle in June.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Yippee! Happy Fathers' Day.
Alice is doing her Happy Dance. She's in the top 100 Women Sleuths. 
Hugs to all dads!
Alice and Barbara


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

I had the happy opportunity to chat with Mark Williams on his international blog. Topic: US sales versus UK sales for authors on both sides of the pond. How and why the markets might be different. Pop over and voice your comments. The link can be found on my FB page. 
Group hug!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Alice finally has her new little sister...
Wendy Darlin in *Wendy and the Lost Boys* the second book in the Fractured Fairy Tales by Silkstone series.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Just started reading Wendy this afternoon and she cracks me up. Delightfully fun. I want a super-duper yacht now.


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to read it.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

MH and Scott, 
Thank you both for your kind words.
_Wendy and the Lost Boys_ has its own page here on the Book Bazaar. 
She's doing very well. I published her on Tues of this week. By Thurs she was in the top 10 of Hot New Releases (humor)
and she was in the top 100 for Kindle books - humor and women sleuths. I think she really likes it here.

Have a good evening, all!
Barbara


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

You can't keep the Thugs Bunny down. He's muscled his way back onto the cover of *The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters. *

I'd say I brought him back by popular demand, but his head is big enough.


----------

